# BMW Road Map NEXT EUROPE 2017-1



## rogaa (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi all,

In case someone is interested, BMW Road Map NEXT EUROPE 2017-1 has been released now, you can PM me for the link.:thumbup:










Regards,

Rogier


----------



## posttrash (Oct 21, 2016)

Hello,
I am interested for the BMW Road Map EUROPE NEXT 2017-1.
Can you send me the link and some explanation how I can do it.
I am newbie :rofl:

Thanks
Regards


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

HI,

This version .110 isn't the official release, this is a pre release.


Thorsten


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thorsten said:


> HI,
> 
> This version .110 isn't the official release, this is a pre release.
> 
> Thorsten


How do you know from the release number?


----------



## Thorsten (Jan 5, 2015)

I know it and saw the release, but the release isn't available now...


Thorsten


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thorsten said:


> I know it and saw the release, but the release isn't available now...
> 
> Thorsten


What is the versionnumber of the official release then because the last part not consistent?

2013-2: 101123.3.117
2014-1: 101131.3.117
2014-2: 101133.3.113
2015-1: 101141.3.111
2015-2: 101143.3.111
2016-1: 101151.3.112 
2016-2: 101153.3.111

One would expect perhaps .111 or .112 but there is no official public release procedure


----------



## stealth98 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thorsten said:


> I know it and saw the release, but the release isn't available now...
> Thorsten


Please share what you have seen...


----------



## rogaa (Sep 30, 2015)

Honestly, if its not the official release, once official will be available we all can upgrade again. FSC's is no issue


----------



## Applementalist (Aug 24, 2015)

A friend tested the .110 Version in his F56 and it works perfecltly .


----------



## Redlog1 (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi,

I would be grateful for the download link.

Many Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Redlog1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would be grateful for the download link.
> 
> Many Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## Proman77 (May 3, 2017)

Hi, is there still a link available for europe premium 2017-1 maps?
Or has there been later releases?
Also when I´m asking, is there a link to ediabas for f10, with scripts and .ipo file package?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Proman77 said:


> Hi, is there still a link available for europe premium 2017-1 maps?
> Or has there been later releases?
> Also when I´m asking, is there a link to ediabas for f10, with scripts and .ipo file package?
> 
> Thanks.


PM sent.


----------



## seryi70 (May 7, 2017)

Did anyone test it on CCC system? I would test it...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

seryi70 said:


> Did anyone test it on CCC system? I would test it...


Test What? CCC is DVD based Navigation that runs Professional Map.


----------



## xalax007 (Aug 29, 2015)

can someone send me the link to download europe next maps?
Thanks
xlx


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

xalax007 said:


> can someone send me the link to download europe next maps?
> Thanks
> xlx


PM sent.


----------



## vw1234 (Aug 22, 2017)

Can someone send me the link for NorthAmerica Maps NEXT.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vw1234 said:


> Can someone send me the link for NorthAmerica Maps NEXT.


PM sent.


----------

